# 10% off through tomorrow...



## grommeckdr (Sep 23, 2004)

Just noticed that Sears is having one of their "10% off with the Sears Card" sales through tomorrow - good opportunity for those looking for a new toy for their tractor (or a new tractor?)....


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I took advantage of that one. I ordered a set of 4 rear wheel weights and a rear grader blade for my GT5000 today. Should be here late Monday evening or Tuesday morning.


----------

